# What "unpopular"/"ugly" villagers do you like?



## feminist (Jan 24, 2014)

personally, I'm a big fan of Katt, Hazel, and Monique which apparently not a lot of people like 
and I was wondering what other villagers people liked that not many other people are fans of??


----------



## Miss Renee (Jan 24, 2014)

*Charlise.*

I pretty much like all of the bears, alligators, frogs, hippos, and gorillas.
I think that all of those are unpopular for the most part.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Jan 24, 2014)

Totally in love with Barold! He is ugly to many player but he is my top dreamies of all!! I might change my mind of my dreamie anytime but not him!


----------



## tealseer (Jan 24, 2014)

Deena! No one has talked about her ever but I love her and she's such a sweetie


----------



## monochrom3 (Jan 24, 2014)

Katt, Jacques, Boomer, Frobert, Nana, Cranston, Iggly, Friga, Sparro.

I like them a lot despite them being unpopular and some of them called ugly by some people(mostly Katt and Iggly).


----------



## krielle (Jan 24, 2014)

I kinda miss Tammi in my cycling town. 
Nobody really likes her, and she kinda scared me at first but I enjoyed having her around.


----------



## Jaze (Jan 24, 2014)

katt is such a cutie tbh


----------



## HoennMaster (Jan 24, 2014)

I love Hazel. Yeah uni-brows aren't attractive, but besides that she is cute and she is super nice.


----------



## pomonam (Jan 24, 2014)

I really like Gaston. I never really thought he was ugly :/


----------



## KuroKawaiiKarasu (Jan 24, 2014)

Gaston and Hazel, i really do kinda like them n.n


----------



## coseacant (Jan 24, 2014)

I always found Katt to be pretty cute.


----------



## Jake (Jan 24, 2014)

Ricky!!!


----------



## kasane (Jan 24, 2014)

Hazel!
I had her in my town and she was really sweet ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2014)

Drift, Gaston, Monique..


----------



## Siren137 (Jan 24, 2014)

I love Clay and Cousteau, who most people think are weird looking! I like the villagers that are a bit different!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2014)

Yea Clay is adorbs. Just wish he wasn't lazy lol xD


----------



## twerkstrider (Jan 24, 2014)

people think monique is ugly?  she's gorgeous! her and tiffany were my bffs.
i love diva, charlise and paula; they are all my big sisters aaaaa ;u;


----------



## Aromatisse (Jan 24, 2014)

Alice, Kiki, Olivia, Merry. Adorable little things.


----------



## MelonPan (Jan 24, 2014)

I didn't realize people though Clay was ugly? D:  He's such a cutie pie!

Lionel and Canberra for me.  They are both dreamies of mine, I adore them.


----------



## Farobi (Jan 24, 2014)

AVERY & Carmen


----------



## DaintyC (Jan 24, 2014)

I love so many unpopular ones lol!
Vladimir is so funny and cute but I saw a whole thread full of haters. He's always a giveaway that is voided five minutes later.
Hans is my Abominable Snowman. And he's smug.
Simon and Joey are my lazy BFFS.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Jan 24, 2014)

Katt <3


----------



## gingypie (Jan 24, 2014)

Quillson!! He's such a dork ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2014)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Katt <3


Kinda love her with a passion too since Katt is cat in swedish ahaha


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 24, 2014)

Elise! Her glasses are so cute


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2014)

Also

CHOW

<3 Cranky panda need wubs


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 24, 2014)

Bree.


----------



## momayo (Jan 24, 2014)

DaintyC said:


> I love so many unpopular ones lol!
> Vladimir is so funny and cute but I saw a whole thread full of haters. He's always a giveaway that is voided five minutes later.



I love Vladimir  I had to hunt someone who'd adopt him thru Tumblr, but he went to a good home and I'm glad I was able to do that at least.

Though Frita is the probably "unpopular", "ugly" villager I've had who I really miss the most. The back of her head was a burger! And she was really sassy and interesting! I wish more people liked her :x


----------



## feminist (Jan 24, 2014)

I guess a lot more people like Katt than I thought???
I think with Katt, you either love her or hate her...


----------



## monochrom3 (Jan 24, 2014)

feminist said:


> I guess a lot more people like Katt than I thought???
> I think with Katt, you either love her or hate her...



Katt is the new Coco/Pietro.


----------



## Akina (Jan 24, 2014)

Deirdre! She's just adorable and her conversations with Julian is just so funny! She's so much more macho than that blue unicorn c:
And Coco, but I guess she is kind of popular now?


----------



## INTJ_89 (Jan 24, 2014)

Peewee! I love gorillas and cranky villagers are probably my favorite.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Jan 24, 2014)

Cole. He's not popular but he's my favorite villager ever. He's so funny and cute.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 24, 2014)

Ozzie <3333 I know he has some lovers, but not loads <33 I also like Rodney, most other hamsters (Clay <33) and Cheri.


----------



## IrishCat (Jan 24, 2014)

Hugh, Derwin and Pietro, they're utterly adorable! I have two of them in my town, Pietro's a dreamie of mine!


----------



## Jester (Jan 24, 2014)

Four out of my first five villagers are all 'unpopular' and underrated, and I've grown to become attached to them. Elvis and Chester it seems get no attention at all, I've never seen one on someones dreamie list.. Chester is ADORABLE in every freaking way, and Elvis gets me smiling and I love his house, and he's just a funny character. He's not like the average 'oldman' cranky. He's spunky. x3 I also LOVEEEE Bangle with all my heart. I don't know HOW she's not as popular as freakin' Julian or Stitches. She's so cute, so unique, she's a tiger, and she was in the old-old AC games. She's such a charmer. And Blaire, I think she's sorta in the middle? I've recalled seeing her in _some_ dreamie sigs, but not many. She's probably the cutest squirrel in my opinion. ^w^ Now Molly, on the other hand, is quite popular. She's sweet, quiet, shy, she loves to read (you can tell by her house decor), and she's just so genuine and kind. She has a very simplistic yet endearing design, and I adore her.
And finally, Tex. He moved in yesterday, and it was love at first site. I love his design, his personality, his name.. Everything. I loved penguins already because their adorable waddles and whatnot, but Tex takes the cake. ♥


----------



## UchiCherry (Jan 24, 2014)

Diva and Katt


----------



## beffa (Jan 24, 2014)

Aromatisse said:


> Alice, Kiki, Olivia, Merry. Adorable little things.



None of them are considered ugly and like most of them aren't unpopular? Merry and Olivia aren't especially? 

Clay and Cousteau [2] though. Cousteau is freaking adorable and the fact he's a jock is hilarious.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh I also love Monty and Freckles to pieces.


----------



## jolokia (Jan 24, 2014)

I like all my guys and most of them are bottom tier by that popularity list.  I thought Gayle had to be a popular one when I first saw her, being as she's pink and cute and covered in hearts and all that, but no, bottom tier again... poor Gayle. 

All right, I got one: Barold. Might well be _the_ ugliest villager in the game, though I'm not sure who'd win in an ugly-off between him and that frog with the giant pink lips (Jambette?). He ended up in Hollow after a rather ridiculous sequence of being hot-potato passed around, and I think he's come home for good now. Well, I'll give him one thing: he sets off Marshal quite nicely. LOL


----------



## PinkWater (Jan 24, 2014)

Hugh! Omg, I LOVE him!


----------



## Rosalina (Jan 24, 2014)

Boomer the Penguin doesn't seem to be very popular, but I like him alot! Mainly because of the reference.


----------



## canadasquare (Jan 24, 2014)

Camofrog


----------



## Cherebi (Jan 24, 2014)

I adore Tabby, she is adorable.


----------



## sweaterpixels (Jan 24, 2014)

Chester, Curt (maybe? he's p popular I suppose), and Marcel


----------



## Cheekyimp (Jan 24, 2014)

Hazel! She's quite nice to have around!
But sadly she's decided she needs to go and see some turf wars in another village and thinks we are too sheltered in ours so she's off on the 29th. Bizzare! But if she wants to go...

And I didn't know deena and cole where considered ugly? They look normal to me! Both good characters too


----------



## feminist (Jan 24, 2014)

I think a lot of people really just dub characters as ugly if they're not 'cute'???
like deena's not ugly, but kind of bland


----------



## Holla (Jan 24, 2014)

Avery! He's not ugly in my opinion, just majorly under loved. He has a soft spot in my Mayor's heart though!


----------



## Seastar (Jan 24, 2014)

I once saw a thread about koalas and it seems that most people hate Lyman. I don't hate Lyman and my brother loves him. I feel like my town wouldn't be the same if he moved.


----------



## vexnir (Jan 24, 2014)

Dotty. Seems like she is really unpopular, last time I checked she was in the lowest tier when it came to popularity. I wonder why? She is adorable!

Goldie... she doesn't seem to be very popular and I have no idea why! She is one of the original residents of my town and despite me starting to get my dreamies, I think she remains my favourite villager who lives in my town. She is just so nice, I can't imagine Bluemoon without her. She's been here since June, too. (Together with Anabelle, the rest were moved out on purpose and... Lucky left when I was on hiatus. I hope I can re-unite with him.)

Also, Del. Something about him just looks so cool to me, I am going to get him sometime for sure.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 24, 2014)

Is Dotty considered unpopular, along with Blaire?
I'm not yuned in with the community...

Edit: Didn't see the post above me...

Yeah, pretty much Dotty. I love Blaire, as she was my original Snooty in GC...


----------



## Hound00med (Jan 24, 2014)

I adore Astrid, Rocket, Charlise, Gruff and Cranston.. They're some of the most unpopular around


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 24, 2014)

Diva.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jan 24, 2014)

Gaston, Muffy, Hazel, Chevre, Goldie (she isn't the most popular), Angus, Ruby, (who has at least grown a tad in popularity since before New Leaf), Violet...honestly, I like a lot of the unpopular villagers, but there are other ones more popular that I would rather have.


----------



## Feloreena (Jan 24, 2014)

Klaus, he is epic.


----------



## Solar (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't find Diva to be all that bad!


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 24, 2014)

TABBY IS SUCH AN ANGEL AHH I LOVE HER !!

coco/charlise/jacques/deena/gigi/diva/jambette/all of those are p cute

katt seems like a sweetheart


----------



## Flop (Jan 24, 2014)

Eunice. She's such a sweetheart!


----------



## juneau (Jan 24, 2014)

Does Biskit count as ugly? I've heard people say his blank white eyes are creepy, but I think he's adorable.  He kinda looks like a little patchwork dog doll.


----------



## ceribells (Jan 24, 2014)

Charlie isn't really ugly, but I visited a dream town with her once, and there was this big bright green thing bumbling around behind some trees... it was Charlise. Gave me a good scare.

I like Katt a lot more in game than I expected I would. I also quite like Klaus, and Beardo is alright. The seem to be the poster boys of 'ugly villagers'.


----------



## Gifti3 (Jan 24, 2014)

Jambette and Rocket(even though I had her move out). They're both really nice!


----------



## DarkRose407 (Jan 24, 2014)

Barold! I absolutely adore him!


----------



## lilylily (Jan 24, 2014)

Bear_Crossing said:


> Diva.



YES.

i don't like uchis in general but diva rocked. also, she has one of the most stylish houses ever.


----------



## Ricardo (Jan 24, 2014)

Anicotti, Rhonda, _Rodney_ and _Rasher_(_they grew at me after spending some time with them_)


----------



## LadyVivia (Jan 24, 2014)

Pudge, I don't think he is that popular because stitches stole the spotlight. I think he's a little cutie. I treat him like a baby in my town XD


----------



## effluo (Jan 24, 2014)

I love Hazel and I am still sad she left me. -_-

Clay, Jacques, and Merry are all welcome to live with me. 

Tom, Katt, Miranda, Walker, Hans, Bonbon and Willow are loved as well.


----------



## xbiohazard0 (Jan 24, 2014)

I love Coco mucho, and it seems not many like her because of her creepy glares, but she is literally my ultimate dreamie XD. I think I would just fall dead if I got her. XD.


----------



## Mollypop (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm not sure how much love they get, but they are 'bottom of the barrel' in the popularity sticky on here, and they are Dizzy and Nate. I think they're really adorable. ^w^


----------



## Lauren (Jan 24, 2014)

Ribbot and Static! I LOOOVVVEEEE THEM. Kayla, hurry up with static.


----------



## Elov (Jan 24, 2014)

I like Chow. c:


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 24, 2014)

Frobert he is so adorable my town is full of my dreamies but when I get tired of one I will probably replace it with his cute little face


----------



## Pixlplume (Jan 24, 2014)

Frobert, Jitters, Pinky, Anchovy, Poncho, Dora, Twiggy, Midge, Jay, T-Bone, Goose, Bill, Walker, Daisy, Drift, Puddles, Elmer, Victoria, Bubbles, Melba, Bud, Shari, Cube, Iggly, Pippy... and I'll stop now.


----------



## Cou (Jan 24, 2014)

i really like bubbles


----------



## Nieve (Jan 24, 2014)

Hazel and Tabby. Hazel is in my town and she's really sweet.


----------



## feminist (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm happy to see so many Hazel fans on this thread


----------



## bofoz (Jan 24, 2014)

Angus the Cow


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Jan 25, 2014)

Truffles and Nate. Both were my starting villagers, and I learned that they're actually kinda cute.


----------



## ignatz (Jan 25, 2014)

I loove Barold! He's the first dreamie I acquired and he's completely awesome. He's what I would call ugly-cute. And yes, he has an unfortunate resemblance to some racist caricatures but that's not his fault. He's adorable.

I love Katt as well, she was one of my first villagers to move in and grew on me quickly.

I have seen people hate Groucho, but he was one of my original villagers and I would never let him go. He's super cute. Just look at him! (Yes I do seem to have unintentionally girlified his house...)


----------



## Tenyu (Jan 25, 2014)

I can't think of any villagers who've failed to charm me. I love them all.


----------



## PepperStick (Jan 25, 2014)

I actually like Monique. I had her in my old game's town and I think she's cute and we got along pretty well. Same with Pee-Wee. He just made me laugh.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 25, 2014)

Elise kind of annoyed me. But I don't mind her now.


----------



## ayeeprill (Jan 25, 2014)

Annalise! Once I get Diana's picture and she moves out, I want her so badly!

Ribbot too, even though he seems to be getting more love these days. In my top three villagers, easy!

BIG TOP!!! Everyone hates him, but I don't get it, he is so sweet!

More (some are unpopular, some are considered ugly): Katt, Tabby, Hazel, Renee, Pippy, Bluebear, Cheri, Alice, Yuka, Ozzie, Cube, Frank, Pompom, Maelle, Shari, Boomer, Jeremiah, Friga, Samson, Limberg, and I'll stop there....


----------



## Miss Renee (Jan 25, 2014)

ayeeprill said:


> Annalise! Once I get Diana's picture and she moves out, I want her so badly!
> 
> Ribbot too, even though he seems to be getting more love these days. In my top three villagers, easy!
> 
> ...



Girl. I like your taste in villagers.


----------



## monochrom3 (Jan 25, 2014)

Just sayin', but Charlise and Rocco aren't _that_ bad too. Had both on my old town and they're quite enjoyable(Rocco is my bro).

EDIT: And Chops. He's pretty chill.


----------



## Hype (Jan 25, 2014)

I like Harry and Barold, but only because they look funny. I might put them in my second town just for the hell of it.


----------



## Amphibian (Jan 25, 2014)

There's plenty of unpopular ones I like because there's not many that I _really_ dislike (Truffles and Moose are ones I'd never ever want).  But here goes a few that I like and I'd like to have:

Katt, Charlise, Canberra, Rocket, Hazel, Flip, Simon, Scoot, Big Top, Antonio, Astrid, Biff, Tabby.


----------



## lizzyrose (Jan 25, 2014)

I don't know if he's _that _ unpopular but I love Ken! He was one of my favourite villagers until I accidentally TT'ed him out. RIP Ken.


----------



## Jester (Jan 25, 2014)

♥♥ Friga and Big Top. ♥♥



Nerakil said:


> Does Biskit count as ugly? I've heard people say his blank white eyes are creepy, but I think he's adorable.  He kinda looks like a little patchwork dog doll.



Right? He's adorable. Why is this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 popular, and this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not? e-e


----------



## xbiohazard0 (Jan 25, 2014)

Peaches is one I forgot.... The cutest dead horse ever haha xD. I would love to have him, but I run out of space uggggh sometimes I wish we could have 15 villagers but then some would be neglected //ohno.


----------



## itzafennecfox (Jan 25, 2014)

Frobert. His eyes are so cute and he has little teeth, but he doesn't seem to be mentioned much. His name is also a mixture of Frog and Robert and you can't go wrong with that.


----------



## OnAvance (Jan 25, 2014)

^ Frobert is one of my dreamies. He was in one of my first WW towns  
Same with Goldie and Bones. Not sure if they're REALLY unpopular, but I know they're not mentioned a whole lot. I love them so much, they're so sweet. Bones came to visit my house unexpectedly the first day I had WW. And Goldie never moved from my WW town for the 2+ years I had it. It seems like I like my old villagers from WW the most haha, I miss them


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 25, 2014)

omg wow are we talking about frobert?? ahh i love you guys


----------



## Gummysaur (Jan 25, 2014)

pippy

Pippy is so underrated that people don't even KNOW about how underrated she is. Usually when people ask "who are underrated villagers" everyone is all "OMG charlise and barold and the monkies nobody likes them!!!" but Pippy isn't ever in any of those threads because nobody even knows the poor bunny exists :C She's one of my favorite villagers.

edit: Annalisa, Big Top, Curt, and Claudia are just a few more. xD


----------



## Stitched (Jan 25, 2014)

Tammi <3 I've had her twice, kinda wish I kept her around longer the second time.  She's adorable and I think she's a really good peppy.
Katt is one of the Uchi's I would keep, Agnes is my girl, and I'm also a fan of Jacques and pretty much all the horses.

Also Cranston would be my replacement lazy if Stitches ever slips away again.


----------



## pinkx2 (Jan 25, 2014)

I really love Drift... I don't think he's ugly, but he's really unpopular, I just love the little guy, he's so cute too, being all "muscular" and jock just being a small frog <3


----------



## ichigo (Jan 25, 2014)

Frita! I love french fries, and I find all of the sheep pretty cute, actually.


----------



## Bunnii (Jan 25, 2014)

Bella! She's in my town currently and I think she's really cute. 
And also Bree, she used to be in my town and I really liked her.

I think all the mouse villagers should get more attention. They're all so adorable <3


----------



## saehanfox (Jan 25, 2014)

Chow, Kitty, Gaston, Ricky, Charlise


----------



## momayo (Jan 25, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> pippy
> 
> Pippy is so underrated that people don't even KNOW about how underrated she is. Usually when people ask "who are underrated villagers" everyone is all "OMG charlise and barold and the monkies nobody likes them!!!" but Pippy isn't ever in any of those threads because nobody even knows the poor bunny exists :C She's one of my favorite villagers.



I love Pippy!

She had to leave my village a few weeks ago, but I'm really hoping that one day she can move back in. She's one of the best peppies I've ever had.


----------



## feminist (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm seeing a lot of people who like Monique which is awesome because I loved her after she was in my City Folk town


----------



## harvington (Jan 25, 2014)

Egbert. His eyes make him look permanently hung over but idk he makes me laugh. I was sad when he moved out of my town.


----------



## DORITO-SAN (Jan 26, 2014)

I like Bud a lot, he doesn't seem too popular but he's got a beautiful house with four beach chairs to roll around on.

And what a cool guy... those pink shades man


----------



## Xanarcah (Jan 26, 2014)

Lucy. Seriously. She's getting a spot in my main town after cycling is done. And a second character made specifically to be her neighbor. 


I don't think she's come up at all in this thread, whaaaattt. .-.


----------



## Chip (Jan 26, 2014)

Keaton, Katt, Pippy, and Frobert. :c


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 26, 2014)

I guess Katt, besides that that's it for now.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 26, 2014)

I think Deena, Vesta, O'hare, Wendy, and Bill are all underrated.

Deena is in my WW town and I got her as a starter in my Current NL town. I kinda regret letting her go, but Fauna moved in front of her and it didn't feel right.

Vesta is just a cutie and I don't understand why she isn't so popular. I don't understand how Pietro is more popular than her. I also regret letting her go in my first NL town. 

Wendy was also in my first NL town. I don't think Peppy suits her well but she was a joy to have either way.

Bill is the cutest jock ever, and the only one I will tolerate. 

O'hare is adorable too, but I see why Marshal and Julian steal his thunder and all that.


Coco is quite scary looking. I let her in from my campsite yesterday, tted her in, and so far she's a joy, apart from her creepy house. I think she's quite exquisite looking. Maybe it's my love for normals that's deceiving me. 


I think Fang is the most underrated wolf, when he is one of the best <3 There's a lot of love for Fauna but just not enough.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jan 26, 2014)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> I guess Katt, besides that that's it for now.



I don't care how she looks, I still think Katt is adorable~ <3 But I'm a cat fan anyway !  Even though she's not one of my dreamies, why not have her in my town?


----------



## cheezu (Jan 26, 2014)

I have Katt and absolutely love her. I think it's kinda 50/50 with her though - some people seem to adore her while others find her scary.

I also have Kitt and I'm not a particular fan. I love kangaroos in real life but the fact that she's a game character and has a joey in her pouch that nobody seems to mention just weirds me out a bit. :/


----------



## Lyla (Jan 26, 2014)

I wouldn't mind the majority of animals in my town but a few I would hate to have.. Truffles... Wart Jr
My boyfriends favourite villager is Tank and I never hear people talk about him. He moved into my town a few days ago and I really like him now ^-^


----------



## xbiohazard0 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have fallen in love with Chow, and as soon as I claimed I was looking for him, someone sent me a message saying they would get me their Chow so yay :'D.


----------



## Improv (Jan 26, 2014)

Ozzie, I think the koalas are really misjudged animals.


----------



## Laurina (Jan 26, 2014)

Rolf is my favorite. He doesn't get enough love. <3


----------



## fsshaer (Jan 26, 2014)

I love all the cats, rabbits, and big cats.
Like, right now I have Tabby in my town and she's the only one to give me a portrait so far. She's always been one of my favorites--and people always seem to think she's ugly. Really, she just has a weird nose. Other than that she looks fine!


----------



## Xerneas (Jan 26, 2014)

I love Frita. Her design is a bit eccentric, but she's awesome nonetheless.


----------



## Cudon (Jan 26, 2014)

Well. My dreamies are mostly unpopular so there's that.. But I also like villagers like : Barold, Pudge, Anchovy, Rodeo, Naomi, Marcel, Benjamin, Rod, Broccolo, Tammi and such. It's really odd to me that there are specific villagers that everyone loves. When technically everyone shares personalities and there are so many unique looking villagers that get no love. But eh, opinions. 333 villagers yet only 20-30 are adored, maybe even less.



Xerneas said:


> I love Frita. Her design is a bit eccentric, but she's awesome nonetheless.


I approve


----------



## Vyli (Jan 26, 2014)

Frita and Iggly. I used to dislike Frita but she's grown on me and now she's one of my favourite villagers in my town. She is very unique, my cousin was excited and laughing and kept trying to turn her around to look at the back of her head when she visited my town. 

When Iggly moved to my town I was excited, I thought he was a really cute penguin villager. Although I don't care for his pupils always looking up, when he sits on stumps it's adorable.


----------



## xbiohazard0 (Jan 26, 2014)

idk why people seem to dislike clyde, I had him for awhile but I just needed the space >.<;;
his eyes are scary but he's a cutie .


----------



## animawls (Jan 26, 2014)

Tabby! She's been a favorite of mine since I first played on the gamecube.


----------



## SilentCoru (Jan 26, 2014)

Beardo. He's not a "cute" villager or widely wanted, but he sure is happy to make friends and he's super smart! =)
I wasn't happy when he first moved in but he's completely grown on me


----------



## Yen Quest (Jan 26, 2014)

SilentCoru said:


> Beardo. He's not a "cute" villager or widely wanted, but he sure is happy to make friends and he's super smart! =)
> I wasn't happy when he first moved in but he's completely grown on me


*high fives* That's my huggy-bear super detective uncle villager. <3 

Sure, he shares the same personality as Colton (and all other smugs out there), and it's really hard comparing him to others with the same template/guideline, but his appearance (and house) totally changes the lack of tone in his text/message toward me. I made sure he end his sentences with "bub" catchphrase because it's so in character of him to do so (well, for me at least). xD


----------



## Lennox (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm kind of a noob, so I don't exactly know who's popular.. But I've had Hazel, Nan, and Shari in my town since day one and I love em! 

Avery moved in recently and I like him 
Erik the deer is adorbs 

Was just looking at the popularity list lol... I feel like an idiot for letting all of those people go that I had no idea people were so in love with.  I didn't like Lucky or Stitches lol, I lost Marina accidentally but I didn't care for her too much. Bam and Octavian were campers, I thought they were totally annoying. Tia camped too but I had too many people for her to move in 

Anyway... I adore Nan! She threw my birthday party! haha. And Shari and Hazel. Also Anabelle the anteater, I think she's so adorable and hilarious. Eunice the sheep, Goldie the dog, and Henry the frog are in my town atm, and I like them  But I think I have too many normal people (Nan, Eunice, and Goldie), and I want some more variety. So I might let Goldie or Eunice move out...


----------



## Chime (Jan 26, 2014)

Broffina! She was a starter in my first town and, after getting to know her, she's a sweetheart.


----------



## Minkling (Jan 26, 2014)

I really like Phil.  He says the weirdest things, but he reminds me of someone who I'd be friends with in real life.  I think he's pretty adorable, too.


----------



## fl0ra (Jan 26, 2014)

my bb moe <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

and tammy <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



twerkstrider said:


> people think monique is ugly?  she's gorgeous!



this. 
i heard that she's designed after marilyn monroe too! 
she was one of my BFFs during my GC animal crossing dayzzzz.


----------



## Mary (Jan 26, 2014)

Umm...
Mott... But only because of his sloppy furniture.


----------



## Neriifur (Jan 26, 2014)

I like Phil a lot. He's actually one of my dreamies.


----------



## amandab (Jan 27, 2014)

My friend thought Lucky was ugly with all his bandages on. I thought it was adorable with his one eye peaking through! ^.^


----------



## feminist (Jan 27, 2014)

amandab said:


> My friend thought Lucky was ugly with all his bandages on. I thought it was adorable with his one eye peaking through! ^.^



awh I love Lucky and I actually think he's pretty popular to an extent


----------



## Myscin (Jan 28, 2014)

I never assumed Coco was in the top ranks, but after resetting my town, I was happily suprised to see her 
She is my main Dreamie, and my fav villager ever in all of animal crossing.
I think some people find her apperence abit scary or atleast unsettling 
I find it adorable. Not being a huge fan of the current uber-popular normal type, I decided on Coco, and as if she wasnt unique enough already, she is also the only normal type rabbit 
She's just a bunny with a Gyroid face, can't be that scary right? Gyroids are everywhere in animal crossing
Poor Bunny *hugs Coco* she's just misunderstood


----------



## misschips46 (Jan 28, 2014)

I like truffles. Probably because when she moved in she placed her house directly in a perfect spot according to my paths and flowers.


----------



## odette-katie (Jan 28, 2014)

Mine has to be Elvis followed by Deena, why is Deena not mentioned much? I'd of thought she would of been popular. I can see why not many like Elvis though, he is amazing though!


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 28, 2014)

I really adore katt she is such a cutie <3


----------



## Aromatisse (Jan 28, 2014)

beffa said:


> None of them are considered ugly and like most of them aren't unpopular? Merry and Olivia aren't especially?



Well lol, not on this forum perhaps, I'm kind of new here so I didn't know that.


----------



## Xintetsu (Jan 28, 2014)

I like Monique and Tiffany a lot. I kinda feel bad for them... People are often judjing them based on their look, but I think they're pretty nice.  I appreciate their 'burlesque'-kinda style.
I also think I like Diva a little, her color scheme is pretty nice.


----------



## KatTayle (Jan 28, 2014)

I really like Tabby (as you can see from my signature lol), cause she was one of my originals in WW and CF, and she's a cool cat B)


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jan 28, 2014)

For me,it's Quillson the smug ducky.He's a PWP machine....since I've had him he's suggested just about all of the major smug PWPs:sphinx,pyramid,Moai statue,totem pole and the cube sculpture.I've appointed him as vice-mayor in my town.


----------



## Nzerozoro (Jan 28, 2014)

I love frobert and Tipper


----------



## feminist (Jan 28, 2014)

I've noticed a lot of people who live Monique also like Tiffany and vice verse
which is really great to me because when I played City Folk they were my two favorite villagers (besides Merry and Pekoe)


----------



## Jules (Jan 28, 2014)

KatTayle said:


> I really like Tabby (as you can see from my signature lol), cause she was one of my originals in WW and CF, and she's a cool cat B)



Me too! She was one of my originals in AC:GC and I adore her. I think I might actually try to adopt her one of these days. ♥


----------



## a potato (Jan 28, 2014)

Shari and Clay


----------



## Byngo (Jan 29, 2014)

Katt <3

I'd say she's popular, for a different reason.


----------



## saarahsuper (Jan 29, 2014)

I like olivia diva and keaton when I had them before I restarted they were really nice


----------



## Thrillhouse (Jan 29, 2014)

I love Hazel and her big, dumb unibrow.


----------



## LuigiDM (Jan 29, 2014)

I've grown to love Canberra and each time someone mentions their hate for her I get upset.

also
I miss you renee! not that I'd take you back...


----------



## ayeeprill (Jan 29, 2014)

LuigiDM said:


> I've grown to love Canberra and each time someone mentions their hate for her I get upset.
> 
> also
> I miss you renee! not that I'd take you back...



Canberra isn't that bad as far as some Uchis go...and Renee is so strangely cute to me for some reason! Probably my favorite Uchi tied with Phoebe.


----------



## Sunblink (Jan 29, 2014)

Not many people seem to like Flo or Monique for pretty understandable reasons (haha their stupid eyeliner), but I have a soft spot for the both of them.

A few of my dreamies apparently aren't very popular either, which is weird. Everyone I've talked to seems to like Pierce and Antonio - just look at his cute little dot eyes. Everyone also seems to be terrified of Coco, but I think she's ADORABLE.


----------



## feminist (Jan 30, 2014)

I think I've found out that Katt and Monique are some of the most popular unpopular villagers


----------



## Slowpoke (Jan 30, 2014)

*Am I weird for saying that I like Violet? ; w; 
Other than that, I also love Blanche and Flora !*


----------



## Yen Quest (Jan 30, 2014)

Slowpoke said:


> *Am I weird for saying that I like Violet? ; w;
> Other than that, I also love Blanche and Flora !*


No, not really. I may dub her as someone who scarred my ACNL newbie life, but she actually isn't all that bad. _She's fabulous_~ xD


----------



## Halycon (Jan 31, 2014)

I love Barold, AVERY, and Olivia. They should be more famous imo :c


----------



## feminist (Feb 3, 2014)

bump~


----------



## Sunblink (Feb 3, 2014)

Slowpoke said:


> *Am I weird for saying that I like Violet? ; w;
> Other than that, I also love Blanche and Flora !*



Eagles and ostriches are love.


----------



## feminist (Feb 3, 2014)

true, more ostriches need love


----------



## Zanessa (Feb 3, 2014)

mayormako said:


> Truffles and Nate. Both were my starting villagers, and I learned that they're actually kinda cute.



OMG TRUFFLES FAN <3

I love Truffles and Coco. They're my favorite "uglies".


----------



## garchomps (Feb 3, 2014)

Rory, mainly because of naming reasons, but his theme is pretty rad! A Chinese Lion!


----------

